# Michael's Day



## Marty (Jun 10, 2010)

Listen closely to the winds and hear the gentle whisper of an angel's wings in flight

Look far into the sky and see the shimmering stardust left behind

Close my eyes and clear my thoughts

and feel the love of my very own very real Archangel. His name is Michael.

He's not a thought, or a memory; he's still my son and he is still very real and alive to me. On September 1, 1987 I learned the true meaning of love that can never be tarnished or faded or lost. I didn't only give you life: Michael, you gave me a life of love I have never known could exist before you. You made me the person I needed to be. Thats how I go on.

(His killer was released in December of 2009)


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh Marty. I wish you didn't have to remember this date. I can't believe it was four years ago. Four years! I will never forget the absolute horror I felt when I read your post title, "Michael was murdered." He was murdered, and it is a travesty and tragedy that a monster roams our street free, after he took out one of our angels here on earth. How can it be?

I just read on another forum, "If Karma exists, it sure doesn't work on a one to one ratio." I'm afraid I believe that to be true.

I am sending you hugs and love, Marty. I know you are sitting awake tonight, thinking and remembering, and crying, and loving your angel.

Here is a post I wrote to you, my friend, on June 11, 2006:



> So many times you have reached out to our forum friends in times of sorrow with a beautiful poem you have written. When I lost my little foal last year, there it was, a touching gesture from you.
> I have been so overwhelmed with grief for you today! I thought to myself what would Marty do if she heard of this happening to someone? Well, I think you would sit down and write a poem. Here is my attempt to do the same for you.
> 
> Crooked Halo
> ...


And Michael: Blessed be.


----------



## Charlene (Jun 10, 2010)

gentle (((hugs))) to you, marty. while you will forever mourn, you also celebrate michael's life. you have been my inspiration.


----------



## sfmini (Jun 10, 2010)

Marty, I always think of you and Michael on that date and will never remember where I was and how I heard about it and how sick I felt for you.

I haven't heard anything about Michael's tree, did it survive the troubles you were having with it? I sure hope so.

Thinking of you and your family with much love!





I cannot believe that poor excuse for a human being is already free. Hoping he somehow eventually pays for what he did to Michael and to you.


----------



## Connie P (Jun 10, 2010)

My dear friend Marty - No one could possibly know the feeling that a mother has for her child until they become a mother themselves. There truly is no other love that is so strong. Please try not to focus on the person that took Michael's life. He isn't worth one moment of your time. Grab on to all the beautiful memories of your son and reflect upon all the wonderful times you had together before he went to heaven. I just know you will find a smile or two along that path..........big hugs to you and you know I'm just a phone call away. Love ya! Hugs for Jerry and Daniel too!


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 10, 2010)

Hugs and peace to you Marty and your family on MIchael's Day.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll never forget logging on here that day and seeing the post "Somebody murdered my son Michael tonite" I don't remember anything ever making me hurt so bad for someone else, my heart broke for you Marty. 

Someone gave this to my Aunt last year and I thought of you when I read it, I found it again and want to post it here

We are connected,

My child and I, by

An invisible cord

Not seen by the eye.

 

It's not like the cord

That connects us 'til birth

This cord can't been seen

By any on Earth.

 

This cord does it's work

Right from the start.

It binds us together

Attached to my heart.

 

I know that it's there

Though no one can see

The invisible cord

From my child to me.

 

The strength of this cord

Is hard to describe.

It can't be destroyed

It can't be denied.

 

It's stronger than any cord

Man could create

It withstands the test

Can hold any weight.

 

And though you are gone,

Though you're not here with me,

The cord is still there

But no one can see.

 

It pulls at my heart

I am bruised...I am sore,

But this cord is my lifeline

As never before.

 

I am thankful that God

Connects us this way

A mother and child

Death can't take it away!

 

author unknown

Bless you and give you peace on this day Marty. {{{{{Big Hug}}}}}


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 10, 2010)

It is such a terrible memory. That punched in the gut feeling that seeing that title had on us.

I hope you know how many lives your family has touched. In true and positive ways. We are all thinking of you today.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 10, 2010)

4 years, hard to believe. I can also remember reading your post that night. We all knew Michael with the stories you shared of he and Dans silly antics. Then to read that he was taken from you..from us..the world. My heart just broke for what you, Jerry and Dan had to be going through. There was nothing I could say that could make your familys nightmare go away.

The photo of Michael and his little kitten will forever stay in my mind. Hold tight the wonderful memories and the silly stories...my favorite is "the trip to Wal Mart"...what a character!

Put away the thoughts of his killer..hes not worth a single minute of your time...

Please know there is always big hugs from Florida to you, Jerry and of course Dan. Let them know that Skiff and I are thinking of them.

hugs my dear friend

heidi


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jun 10, 2010)

Dear Marty,

At the time Michael was so unfairly stolen from you, and even mostly now, I was a lurker. I didn't post, but feel I know so many of you so well from reading your posts. And even though you didn't/don't know me, I also remember reading the title of that post and feeling like the wind was knocked out of me.

You are an amazing mother and woman who continues to fight for her son, and also honor his memory. I have buried a niece and my best friend's daughter. Through God's grace, I still have my children. But just the thought of not having them with me takes my breath away.

You are a wonderful, courageous person and we remember Michael with you on this day.

Love and prayers,

Barbara


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 10, 2010)

Marty- I wish my love for you could bring him back. I wish all the good and wonderful things you do for others could bring him back. I wish there was something anything I could do to take away your pain.

That topic is still so fresh in my mind. I remember staring at it dumbfounded thinking it all must be some terrible joke






:CryBaby

That is a day many of us here will always remember- and will remember how helpless we felt and still do- to have a friend in so much pain and nothing we can do can fix it.

You are always in my thoughts- you are truly an inspiration to me. Your strength- your kindness, your humor Marty you are one of a kind and you and your family will be in my thoughts even more so today

Love you!!!


----------



## wildoak (Jun 10, 2010)

Marty {{{Hugs}}} Like everyone else here I remember reading your post that morning and being dumbstruck by it. I think you have done a remarkable job of channeling your grief and energy into productive outlets that honor Michael's memory. You have all my continued best wishes.

Jan


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 10, 2010)

Marty - it seems like yesterday when you posted the horrible news... I cannot even begin to imagine your pain. I am so sorry...

Liz R.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 10, 2010)

I cannot even imagine the pain from the loss of a child. I too remember that awful day. Thinking of you and your family.

Hugs,

Carol


----------



## Tab (Jun 10, 2010)

Marty, may God bring you comfort! I am the mom of two boys so I've often thought about you and your experience with your beautiful son and I can't imagine... I'm thankful for the person you are and thank you for sharing. I pray for your comfort and joy amid sorrow!


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 10, 2010)

The brilliance of the love shared between you and Michael refuses

to be dimmed by death.

He continues to shine his love to you as you continue in the depth

of your love for him.

He will not be forgotten, Marty.


----------



## little lady (Jun 10, 2010)

Marty-You are in my thoughts and prayers hoping that you can remember the good times and don't waste your time on the bad. Cherish your memories of Michael they will give you peace. Our best friend has had to bury both his children and I know the anquish he feels every day so my heart goes out to you!


----------



## Relic (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of you and your family Marty...


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm relatively new here, but Marty, as a mother myself - reading about this just brings tears to my eyes. I am so very sorry for your loss.

Its clear by these postings that you are loved, I hope you can feel all of that love today.

(((hugs)))

Cassandra


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending sympathy and hugs to you and the family Marty.

Anna


----------



## anoki (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't think any of us will forget reading that post on here...

Know that you and your family continue to be in my thoughts.

And I am soo glad to see you posting regularly on here again!!! I don't think I'm the only one that missed your posts and sagas!!






There is one of your posts that stands out for me....before Michael was murdered.....about the 'white things'....I have NEVER been soo freaked out as I was after reading that post!! LOL



(freaks me out just remembering it!!!!!)

Take comfort in all the memories.....I am going through a very rough time right now, and I know it will be all the good memories that get me through it.....

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope you can have a good amount of pleasant memories

today and always of Michael, It's a loss i'm sure you never get over

but you have turned your grief into so many positive things

Michael i'm sure is so proud of you.

It was such a sad time for the forum as well and we share your pain on this anniversary of Michaels passing. (((HUGS)))) to you and your family


----------



## minie812 (Jun 10, 2010)

Marty, I laid in bed last night thinking about today and you and your family and your son. No words can replace that empty feeling and the hole in your heart. All I can give you is a small prayer for comfort but even that does not seem to be enough.


----------



## vvf (Jun 10, 2010)

Marty, My heart goes out to you today as it did the day I read your post 4 years ago.

Although we have never met, I must tell you that I think about you and your son often.

Your son was an incredible person that has touched so many people.

I felt like I knew him from your stories you shared with us. I thank you for that.

I will never forget him , and please know you are loved by a lot of people on this forum.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of you and your family(hugs). I hope you know how many lives you've touched.


----------



## Sonya (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking and praying for you and your family Marty. My petsitters son also left this world way too early on this same day...he was 5 years younger than Michael. Hugs.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 10, 2010)

Always hold you and your family close to my heart, esp on this day of the year.

Hugs Marty to you and yours.....


----------



## Marty (Jun 11, 2010)

Amy I still have that poem in my night table.

Debby, thanks for that poem. I copied it off.

Jody, the tree you sent thrives and gets white lights at Christmas and decorations.

Its been a long hard road and time doesn't seem to heal a thing, but we are moving forward. We continue to go through a lot of changes in our lives, hopefully for the better.

If I learned anything it is not to let hatered and the want for justice to take over and control my life. That animal will get his someday somehow on his own merit and he cannot drain me anymore. I learned not to "sweat the small stuff" anymore either. Things like getting a flat tire, having someone shove in front of me in the grocery store line, backing over my mail box with the truck again, or pety-anny bickering are not worth getting upset about. I always tell Dan we can't be so self-centered all the time. Everything is not about you or me and what we want. If you want something good to come out of this big ole world of ours, you have to give something of yourself in a possitive way. Volunteer a little time to help a cause you love, help someone with a difficult task, send a cheery note to someone just because. Life is too short to waste on the bad stuff. That's what My Archangel would say. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jun 11, 2010)

i dont know who Michael is or what happened, but i hope you feel better soon. my advice- go sit in the middle of your pasture and love on your minis, horses(minis especially) can make anything feel better



at least for a little while


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 11, 2010)

Marty I just have to say again you truly are an inspiration to me!


----------



## barnbum (Jun 11, 2010)

HUG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Marty. I've been thinking about you and Michael, and Jerry and Dan all week.

The loss of Michael will always be remembered by your forum family as one of those moments that we know exactly where we were when we heard the news, and how we felt at the time. I was at the show in Ashland and was so happy to meet a couple of forum friends, Kay and Fran!! We hardly got past hello when Kay told me the shocking news....

I join all the others in rallying around you and your family at this time. You have been an inspiration to us in more ways than you'll ever know. I hope the love we have for you and your family will bring you some measure of comfort.

<<<HUGS>>> to you, my Friend.


----------



## twister (Jun 12, 2010)

<BIG HUGS> to you and your family Marty. I cannot imagine the pain of losing a child.

Yvonne


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 13, 2010)

I just cant believe it has been 4 years already. It sure seems like only yesterday, I got on lil Beginnings early in the morning..and there was your post. There are no words to say to you, other then give you a big ((((HUG)))) and I so wish you didnt have to go thru the terrible pain you are feeling, but without the pain there wouldnt of been all the love you also feel.


----------



## mrsj (Jun 14, 2010)

Others have said things much better than I can so I will just send you my thoughts and best wishes. x


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh Marty, I am just at a loss for words, except to tell you that I am sending HUGE HUGS to you and your family, and know that you all miss Michael horribly.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Marty, Jerry and Dan

Hey, You sure have been on my mind. I just can't believe it has been 4 years.

I know as the rest, I will never forget the moment I read your post. Or all the

heart breaking moments for you and your family following the weeks after.

I know its Michael who has help you continue on, in his memory. I know he is

in Heaven and he is watching over you. When you feel that breeze of air blow

over you, its Michael reaching down to you. I know God has been really with you,

and watching over each of you and there for you to lean on him. I know Michael is

up there, playing all kinds of jokes in Heaven. I know he will always be part of you.

I have not been on the forum for a while, I sure have missed it. I have so missed you Marty. I miss reading all your post's. I miss our Dan too. Tell him hay for me.

Miss Ya my friend.

Vicky


----------

